# Help! Wanting cheap but decent Android tablet to test Android out



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not thrilled with Apple lately even though I just updated my phone to the 5s.  I was looking at Android but the phone deal was too good to resist so giving Apple a little longer to win me back.  In the meantime, I want to test out Android and Android apps more.  And there is an app I had on Apple that is now only available for Android or Blackberry. 1mobile (or is it Mobile1) only has the light version and I need the paid one.

I love my Fire HD and still looking at updating to the HDX but want to play around with Android to see how I feel about it.  Any suggestions? The Nook HD Plus has Google Play and is $149. For a little more (179) I could get a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3.  I think the original Nexus is cheaper now that the new one is out.  

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the Fire IS android. I assume you've looked and the app you want is not on Amazon?

Have you looked at Amazon for Warehouse Deals? It looks like they have a bunch of no-name tablets for under $100 -- they'd be refurbs of course.

The least expensive one that has a brand name I recognize is a Polaroid for around $90 and a Lenovo for $94. Not _known_ for tablets, but recognizable companies. And there are Samsungs and HP's for under $200.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Ann  I was hoping you'd see this since you know Android. Target has the Samsung one for $179 which isn't bad but don't know anything about them. I saw an Asus Meemo on the Warehouse Deals. Have d you heard anything on that?  Dell has an Andoid 8" Venue that looks priced well.  These are just released though so no reviews.
Thanks


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

And regarding the app I have checked Amazon and they don't have it. I've checked Amazon and Apple for something like it.  So mostly I want to check out the apps in Google Play with the one in particular.  I would probably check what exercise workouts they have in Google Play (if any) and put those on the device. 

My initial thought was the Nook HD Plus because it has access to Google Play and a good screen.  But are there are other options for something decent to research Google Play that are better but still under $200?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a Motorola Xoom tablet -- it was the very first generation -- but I liked it.  A little heavy.  The Samsungs came out later and I thought were nicer from a design standpoint.  The later the number the better the overall device.  So Galaxy 3 is better than Galaxy 2, etc.  But that's really all I know.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I am a total Samsung Galaxy person when it comes to tablets. It has a MicroSD slot to allow more memory, and apps will run from it, but only till ICS, as writing was disables with Jellybean. I have the Player 50 and 4.2 which travel with me when going anywhere, with Kindle app, Amazon appstore, and comes with Google Play store. The Galaxy 7 Plus with ICS, which is my favorite. I also have the Galaxy Note 10.1 for hoime use instead of a netbook. These are all WIFI only. You only have to decide which size you would prefer. The 7 Plus is still available as a factory refurb, but not sure of the price now. I've purchased mine on ebay from previous owners with only a few feedbacks and they have all seemed like new. I've also purchased refurbs (Factory Only) for family members without a problem.

The latest is the Tablet 3 which I gather you found for under $200 which I would say is a good choice.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info.   I will take a look at the one Target has on sale but it looks like quite a few new ones coming out this month and next month so I might wait and see what those are like.   I like the looks of the Galaxy Note 8 but the price falls out of the cheap to test out Android category.  I looked at apps on Google Play and there is a nice selection.  Apple does have more but many are stupid and not all that great.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Samsung and Nexus are the best. Nexus has less bloat ware of any android device. The samsung tab 3 is very good as well.  FYI ASUS makes the google nexus.  Get one with Jelly bean as it is the smoothest least buggy android operating system.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

one of the items on offer today at WOOT is a Google Nexus Tablet:  www.woot.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And today they have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, 7" for $169.99  www.woot.com


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks.  That is tempting.  Dell just came out with a new 8" (and 7") android and a few others are supposed to be out soon as well.  I'd prefer an 8" over a 7" if I can find a decent one for my needs.  The specs look good (at least for my purposes) on the Dell but no reviews yet.  I expect there will be soon.  That one is $179 for 16Gb.  HP has an 8" coming out and maybe Asus (Memo).  I want to order my Fire HDX soon too but I will keep watching for good deals on these or nrew ones coming out to play with "real" Android.    I side loaded one app from 1Mobile onto my Fire HD so I am getting a little more exposure.  I've been trying out some Apple apps that look like they might work like the one I loved but so much money and not one that is even close to the right functionality.


----------

